# macro photo of a cross orbweaver spider



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Here is a macro photo of a cross orbweaver spider (_Araneus diadematus_) that I put up on my blog yesterday. I was using this picture as one example of how to crop an image.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com 


P8177473 orb spider closer rotated copyright Ernie Cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

great picture ! The hairs make me shiver . How big is the actual spider ?


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Gah that's creepy!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Great shot!! Gear used?


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

stevenjohn21 said:


> great picture ! The hairs make me shiver . How big is the actual spider ?


Fuzzy little critter, isn't it? 

About 1/2 inch across. Maybe a bit bigger.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Great shot!! Gear used?


Camera: Olympus E-620 digital SLR
Lens: Zuiko 35mm macro
Settings: manual exposure (F16 @ 1/60 sec)
Lighting: Olympus RF-11 ring flash (1/2 power)
ISO: 100

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I need a lens that can do that on my camera, Nikon D5100. So not fair...


----------



## 57770 (Nov 14, 2012)

secuono said:


> I need a lens that can do that on my camera, Nikon D5100. So not fair...


Get yourself a nice Nikkor Micro lens.

Not sure if the 5100 can use AIS lenses...
If it can, you can always fine some great manual focus lenses for quite cheap.

-R


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

Used Nikon 60mm Micro also works well if you don't need a lot of working distance from your subject. Tamaron 90mm macro is also a very good macro lens for the money.


----------

